# Worried about my Pregnant Platy



## Tropical Lee (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello Everyone!

I am new to this site and also to fish keeping. I would like to know a few things if anyone can spare some time please.

Well, I have had my tank for about 2-3 weeks now and have 7 fish. I first got 3 'Mickey Mouse' Platys and a week later I got 2 Guppys & 2 Botias (Sucker Fish). All is well!
I have been keeping a close eye on one of my Platys as I am pretty certain she is pregnant. She has all the signs like the gravid spot, not eating much and quite un-active (spending alot of time by the filter or heater).

After reading other threads I decided last night to put her in a little breeding tank over night. I began by trying to get her in the net (which I couldn't). She then swan up to the top and JUMPED OUT! She fell down the back of my wardrobe, after about 2 minutes I could finally reach her and put her back in the tank. I thought she was going to DIE!
Today she is looking much like her usually self, apart from a black spot on her head which I don't think was there before the fall. I suppose it's just a bruise...(I hope)!

I am wondering:

1) When do I put her in the breeding tank???

2) Is there an easy way of catching her???


Thank you all for reading, hope ou can help.

Tropical Lee


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

A basic fish net is all I have ever used...

What type of filtration do you have on the tank? I will assume that you do not know about cycling a tank since you are new to this hobby.
Cycling a tank basically means allowing the tank to accumulate the amount of benecifial bacteria necessary to break down the harmful chemicals (Ammonia and Nitrite) into a less toxic form (Nitrate) which should be removed by water changes. For a more in depth article on the subject and how to cycle your tank, there is a stickied thread in the General Freshwater section on the matter.

The tank is only around 8 US gallons....so your bioload is a bit too much to cycle the tank and its likely that you could lose some fish during the process.


----------



## Tropical Lee (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi... cheers for the reply!

I let my tank cycle for a week and a bit before I introduced any fish. I have used Neutrogin Cycle aswell to build up beneficial bacteria. I have also performed 2 10% - 15% water changes in that time.

Do you think I should have a go at getting my Platy in the breeding tank tonight?

Tropical Lee


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

There is no "easy" way to get her into the breeding tank but using two nets will help. Hold one net where you want her to go and gently "herd" her to it with the other net. Also, try to get the net under her and lift her out, don't chase her around too much. I may be easier if you turn off the light at night and let her and the other fish settle down a bit before you try to catch her.

One week, even with using Neutrogin Cycle, is not long enough to fully cycle the tank. You have a pretty heavy bio load there for that size tank so it will take a while to build up the necessary bacteria. The water changes will help dilute some of the ammonia and nitrites while it cycles but the new fry may not survive the toxins. You could try AmmoLoc or Amquel+ to help detoxify the ammonia but it will still need to go through the complete cycle before it is truely safe for the fish. And don't forget to pick up a test kit so you can track the cycle progress.


----------



## Tropical Lee (Jul 25, 2007)

Buggy said:


> One week, even with using Neutrogin Cycle, is not long enough to fully cycle the tank.


Ok Thanks,

In the instruction manual I recieved with my tank it said you have to leave your tank 1-2 weeks to cycle but if you use Neutrofin Cycle you can add fish into the tank after 48 hours.

Never mind it is too late now, just see how it goes... will keep you posted.

Thanks

Tropical Lee


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

Don't trust labels. The only real fast-cycle is if you buy Bio-Spira which is LIVE beneficial bacteria, or if you use filter media from a mature tank. It takes around 4-6 weeks for a new tank to cycle without using these methods.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

What do you mean "too late"? Did the fish die? I hope not.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

I think they just mean they've already purchased them....

If I was you, I'd try to return some of the fish back to the LFS, if not for a full return perhaps for store credit. If you can't, purchase a test kit (which you should buy either way) and test your water regularly. If the Ammonia or Nitrite levels rise above 0 ppm, do a water change. Keep the levels low to keep the fish healthy. When your tank is finally cycled (should take about 4-6 weeks) the ammonia and nitrite levels should stay consistantly at 0 and the nitrate levels should rise. Nitrites can be removed through regular water changes.


----------

